# Air spade



## seeker of truth (Mar 14, 2004)

I have some 10" diameter pines that I've been field growing for years. I have a buyer for them so its time for some boxing. I've been considering purchasing an Air Spade as it it should speed up excavating with less potential root damage. Does anybody have experience with this tool?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 14, 2004)

I love it, I've done a number of air excavations (I have the airknife since the aluminum is lighter)

A number of guys here have used plumbing pipe and ball vaulve with reducers to make their own home grown version.

My experiance is they ar maybe 25% less efficient the the Air Spade, but if you do not have real hard soil and don't use it all the time, I would say that the $30 in cost may be worth trying out your the home made.


----------



## seeker of truth (Mar 14, 2004)

*air spade pressure*

I believe the manufacturer recommends 170 cfm compressor do work properly. Is that your experience?


----------

